# [gelöst] usb cdrom nicht als user nutzbar

## hitachi

Hallo,

ich habe ein usb cdrom Laufwerk. Folgenden Infos dazu: 

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules
```

 *Quote:*   

> BUS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="DEF108F35C97", ATTRS{idProduct}=="a100", NAME="usbdvd"

 In meiner /etc/fstab steht dann folgendes: *Quote:*   

> /dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0
> 
> /dev/usbdvd             /mnt/dvd        auto            noauto,user     0 0

 Als root kann ich das Laufwerk öffnen und auch cdroms mounten. Als user kann ich das leider nicht. Bei dem anderen Cdrom-Laufwerk geht es aber ohne Probleme (das ließt leider nur nicht so gut.)

```
eject -T /mnt/dvd/
```

 *Quote:*   

> eject: kann `/dev/usbdvd' nicht öffnen

 

```
mount -r /mnt/cdrom/
```

 *Quote:*   

> mount: Kein Medium gefunden

 Auch das Brennen  funktioniert nicht als user.

```
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /mnt/dvd/ -joliet-long -R -V "namedercd" ~/scratch/zubrennen
```

 *Quote:*   

>  unable to open64("/mnt/dvd/",O_RDWR): Is a directory

 

```
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/usbdvd -joliet-long -R -V "namedercd" ~/scratch/zubrennen
```

 *Quote:*   

>  unable to open64("/dev/usbdvd",O_RDONLY): Permission denied

 Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Das ganze ist auch vom geladenen Kernel abhängig. Ich habe das Problem nur unter dem 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 Kernel. Beim 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Es kann aber auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Ändern des Profils liegen. Dieses habe ich neulich von default/linux/amd64/2007.0 nach [14]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop * geändert.

Bei Bedarf werde ich noch die .config posten.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.Last edited by hitachi on Wed Jul 30, 2008 7:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Wie die letzte ausgabe von growisofs schon sagt, scheint es sich um ein Rechte Problem zu handeln.

Wie sehen die rechte von /dev/usbdvd aus?

----------

## hitachi

```
ls -lah /mnt/dvd/
```

 *Quote:*   

> insgesamt 0
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  48 25. Jun 13:37 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 320 25. Jun 13:41 ..

 

```
ls -lah /mnt/cdrom/
```

 *Quote:*   

> insgesamt 0
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  72 25. Jun 12:45 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 320 25. Jun 13:41 ..
> ...

 

----------

## firefly

lies bitte nochmal meinen Post durch, denn du hast die Rechte vom falschen Verzeichniss/ von der falschen Datei geliefert

----------

## hitachi

Entschuldige bitte. Hier das richtige - hoffe ich:

```
ls -lah /dev/usbdvd
```

 *Quote:*   

> brw-r----- 1 root disk 180, 0 Jul 21  2008 /dev/usbdvd

 

```
ls -lah /dev/cdrom
```

 *Quote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Jul 21  2008 /dev/cdrom -> hdc

 

```
ls -lah /dev/hdc
```

 *Quote:*   

> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 Jul 21  2008 /dev/hdc

 

----------

## firefly

Ah da haben wir es ja schon  :Smile: 

Änder mal die Rechte für die Gruppe von /dev/usbdvd auf "rw-" dann sollte es klappen  :Smile: 

Wenn es dann klappt, musst du nur noch die udev-regel anpassen, damit die passenden rechte beim nächsten anschließen des usb-laufwerks noch stimmen

ach ja ist dein Benutzer in der gruppe disk ?

----------

## SvenFischer

Also bei mir steht garnichts vom Brenner im der /etc/fstab, dennoch klappt es.

Der User gehört folgenden Gruppen an:

```

sven@AMDXP ~ $ groups

disk lp wheel uucp audio cdrom video games mysql cdrw usb users plugdev burning scanner vmware cyberjack vboxusers
```

----------

## hitachi

Da kommen mir gleich zwei neue Fragen. Wie ändere ich die Rechte?

```
chmod -cR u+rw /dev/usbdvd

ls -lah /dev/usbdvd
```

 *Quote:*   

> brw-r----- 1 root disk 180, 0 Jul 21  2008 /dev/usbdvd

 Das scheint zu keiner Änderung geführt zu haben.Reicht die Gruppe cdrom und usb nicht? Unter dem anderen Kernel funktioniert es ja auch so wie es war.

```
groups meinuser
```

 *Quote:*   

> wheel floppy audio cdrom video usb users portage games meinuser

 

----------

## firefly

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Da kommen mir gleich zwei neue Fragen. Wie ändere ich die Rechte?
> 
> ```
> chmod -cR u+rw /dev/usbdvd
> 
> ...

 

versuchs mal mit 

chmod -c g+rw /dev/usbdvd

Wenn du deinen Benutzer nicht in die Gruppe disk packen möchtest, dann kannst du auch die gruppe von /dev/usbdvd auf z.b. cdrom ändern (udev-regel entsprechend anpassen  :Wink: )

----------

## hitachi

 *firefly wrote:*   

> chmod -c g+rw /dev/usbdvd
> 
> Wenn du deinen Benutzer nicht in die Gruppe disk packen möchtest, dann kannst du auch die gruppe von /dev/usbdvd auf z.b. cdrom ändern (udev-regel entsprechend anpassen )

 Danke! Damit hat es funktioniert. Habe mich dann doch noch zur disk Gruppe gesellt.

```
gpasswd -a meinuser disk
```

Brennen muss ich noch testen.

----------

## c_m

nimm lieber die variante mit der gruppe cdrom.

1. ist das imho treffender, 2. kannst du damit nicht versehentlich schaden anrichten (disk darf afaik direkt auf die platten schreiben; per dd z.B.).

----------

## hitachi

 *c_m wrote:*   

> nimm lieber die variante mit der gruppe cdrom.
> 
> 1. ist das imho treffender, 2. kannst du damit nicht versehentlich schaden anrichten (disk darf afaik direkt auf die platten schreiben; per dd z.B.).

 Wie würde ich denn meine udev Regel dementsprechend anpassen? Ist folgendes gut? *Quote:*   

> BUS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="DEF108F35C97", ATTRS{idProduct}=="a100", NAME="usbdvd", GROUP="cdrom"

 Wie komme ich wieder aus der Gruppe?

```
gpasswd -d meinuser disk
```

[edit]"," an die Richtige Stelle eingefügt.[/edit]Last edited by hitachi on Mon Jul 21, 2008 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *hitachi wrote:*   

>  *c_m wrote:*   nimm lieber die variante mit der gruppe cdrom.
> 
> 1. ist das imho treffender, 2. kannst du damit nicht versehentlich schaden anrichten (disk darf afaik direkt auf die platten schreiben; per dd z.B.). Wie würde ich denn meine udev Regel dementsprechend anpassen? Ist folgendes gut? *Quote:*   BUS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="DEF108F35C97", ATTRS{idProduct}=="a100", NAME="usbdvd" GROUP="cdrom" Wie komme ich wieder aus der Gruppe?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

1. , zwischen NAME="" und GOUP="" vergessen

2. Befehl passt, du musst dich halt neu anmelden, damit die Änderung wirksam wird.

----------

## hitachi

Funktioniert so aber leider nicht. Wenn ich nicht in der disk Gruppe bin, ist alles wieder wie vorher.

[edit] *firefly wrote:*   

> chmod -c g+rw /dev/usbdvd

  Das bringt auch nichts. Beim Neustart des Rechners ist es wieder wie davor.[/edit]

----------

## firefly

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Funktioniert so aber leider nicht. Wenn ich nicht in der disk Gruppe bin, ist alles wieder wie vorher.
> 
> [edit] *firefly wrote:*   chmod -c g+rw /dev/usbdvd  Das bringt auch nichts. Beim Neustart des Rechners ist es wieder wie davor.[/edit]

 

pack mal testweise die regel in eine datei z.b. 70-usbdvd.rules (die höhere nummer ist wichtig) und teste es dann nochmal. 

Dann sollte zumindestens die gruppe passen. Die fehlenden Schreibrechte für die Gruppe liegen daran das deine udev-regel diese nicht verändert  :Wink: 

----------

## hitachi

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Die fehlenden Schreibrechte für die Gruppe liegen daran das deine udev-regel diese nicht verändert 

 Ich habe den Befehl ja als root ausgeführt. Nach dem Neustart ist das wieder weg. Werde die andere Regel gleich mal testen.

----------

## firefly

 *hitachi wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Die fehlenden Schreibrechte für die Gruppe liegen daran das deine udev-regel diese nicht verändert  Ich habe den Befehl ja als root ausgeführt. Nach dem Neustart ist das wieder weg. Werde die andere Regel gleich mal testen.

 

klar ist die Änderung weg nach dem neustart, da ja udev beim nächsten start bzw anschluss des laufwerks die device-node /dev/usbdvd wieder anlegt, und zwar mit den in den udev-regeln vorgegebenen Rechten  :Wink: .

Das Problem hier ist, das deine udev-regel zu früh ausgewertet wird und eine regel, welche später ausgewertet wird, für alle laufwerke ein default regel-set vergibt. Deswegen der tipp mit dem verschieben der regel in eine andere Datei, welche mit einer höheren Zahl beginnt. Damit diese erst nach den default regeln ausgewertet wird.

Aber trotzdem musst du deine Regel noch anpassen, damit diese auch die Rechte angibt, was bei dir bis jetzt noch fehlt und dadurch wird vermutlich nur die gruppe stimmen.

----------

## hitachi

Also mit dem Verschieben nach hinten kann ich das Laufwerk mit eject öffnen und schließen. Brennen und mounten muss ich noch testen.

----------

